# This bowl will absorb your attention



## kweinert (Apr 3, 2017)

Or at least it would if it wasn't full of epoxy.






Interesting concept. 

I expect that casting under pressure would have helped. I don't know that you can stabilize sponge but I could be wrong.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Apr 3, 2017)

kweinert said:


> I don't know that you can stabilize sponge but I could be wrong.



Darn you, Ken! You've got me thinking about tossing a piece of sponge in the chamber next time I start it up...

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## DKMD (Apr 3, 2017)

Looks like a tough project for the guy's second or third bowl. I can't imagine that the sponge was really all that stable which would make turning away the inside pretty tough.

I wonder how loofah would look? Kind like cactus skeleton?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 3, 2017)

Interesting....I think a loofa would be cool too.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Apr 4, 2017)

That's interesting. Don't think I would do it, but interesting nonetheless. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 4, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Interesting....I think a loofa would be cool too.



You want the whole sponge, half a sponge, call blanks??? Could maybe split one, flatten it a little, and do scales. Don't have anything small enough to do pen blanks, unless I cut a section out of the outer shell. Probably work to quarter a 1 1/2" blank after cast.

I was playing when ordering Garden Seed last year and ordered Loofa Gourd seed, didn't realize they are actually edible, so even after the wife gave a bunch of them to the gals she works with, we still have a bunch of them, (_and about 2 lbs of seed!_), and yes I have contemplated casting a few.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Apr 4, 2017)

Sheese, well how bout casting a loaf of bread then?

Reactions: Great Post 1 | Funny 7


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> You want the whole sponge, half a sponge, call blanks??? Could maybe split one, flatten it a little, and do scales. Don't have anything small enough to do pen blanks, unless I cut a section out of the outer shell. Probably work to quarter a 1 1/2" blank after cast.
> 
> I was playing when ordering Garden Seed last year and ordered Loofa Gourd seed, didn't realize they are actually edible, so even after the wife gave a bunch of them to the gals she works with, we still have a bunch of them, (_and about 2 lbs of seed!_), and yes I have contemplated casting a few.



Do the whole thing and cut it up into blanks....


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 4, 2017)

Or make a large one for a peppermill!!


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 4, 2017)

Hadn't thought of that, may have one or two that's big enough. Have to check


----------



## kweinert (Apr 4, 2017)

Now I'm curious - could you stabilize a loofa with one color and then cast in another? Wonder what that would look like turned.

How much are you asking for a couple of these?


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 4, 2017)

Yeah should be able to dye it, then cast it without a problem. Let me see what I have left, and we'll discuss sizes.


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 4, 2017)

OK... Took stock on the Loofa situation and I should maybe be able to find what you want if you have something particular in mind.






-- Appears to be 35+ in assorted sizes, with a few pieces. (_The short tapered one on top in the middle of the pic is now dying!_)
-- Peppermill blanks are a possibility, have 4 in the 12" long range, diameter varies from just over 3" to around 2 1/4". 
-- Lamp base might be possible at those dimensions as well.
-- From there, several in the 10" range, 2" - 2 1/2" diameter
-- Bunches of smaller ones, 6" - 8", 1 1/2" diameter or so
-- Few little ones 5" - 6" less than 1 1/2" diameter

-- I did grab a piece and toss it in Dye to have a definitive answer to your question about dying and stabilizing it Ken. Initial assessment... We're going to have one little piece of midnight blue looffa tomorrow. Pulled vacuum on it and for what it is, it did bubble pretty good. Just dipping it in the dye it looked like it was taking color, so vacuuming and soaking, I'm pretty certain it's gonna take all kinds of color.

None of these things are real symmetrical, not sure what to tell you there. Would they make a cool peppermill? Oh yeah! Would they make cool call stock? A few of them could be real interesting, for instance this one might make a really nifty howler...






I'm sure someone is wondering what they look like inside...





On a lot of the bigger ones, and even some of the smaller ones, the center core is hollow in the middle.

As for thoughts on pen stock... I may try dissecting one in tube length, remove the core, and wrap the tube with the outer shell to cast. Not sure what might work best.

So... Y'all start scratching your head and thinking about what you want to do with them, and try to figure out sizes you need, colors if you want them dyed, colors if you want the resin colored. And, I'll sort them all and get pictures.


----------



## Tony (Apr 5, 2017)

Rocky I'd like a couple stopper blanks in whatever color you come up with. Tony


----------



## kweinert (Apr 5, 2017)

I can see that I might have to find a spot on the fence and grow some this year :)

I'd be interested in a couple of 'raw' ones I could do as bottle stoppers and 1 in a duck call appropriate size (about 1 1/2 x 6-8")


----------



## rocky1 (Apr 5, 2017)

Well as much as I would love to say it took color... It doesn't really take color. Looks like it holds a little resin, and resin sticks over the outside of it, but it doesn't really soak in.

However... It stayed pretty bright, (_maybe even got a little whiter_), even after sitting in blue dye for 20+ hours, so it should stand out pretty good in a transparent cast.




Tony said:


> Rocky I'd like a couple stopper blanks in whatever color you come up with. Tony



Got it... I need to make a trip to Lowes and pick up a few pieces of PVC Pipe for molds, but I'll get something in the works shortly.




kweinert said:


> I can see that I might have to find a spot on the fence and grow some this year :)
> 
> I'd be interested in a couple of 'raw' ones I could do as bottle stoppers and 1 in a duck call appropriate size (about 1 1/2 x 6-8")




I assume 'raw', as in uncast? Just the loofa themselves? I have several that size, not a problem on size.


They're really easy to grow, like to run on the fence, run across the yard, run across the garden, damn things run everywhere! Lots of pretty yellow blooms, like watering, they'd slow down blooming, I'd water them good, they'd bloom all over again.

As stated above, they are edible if harvested small, lots of recipes on the internet, few videos on You Tube. Lots of info on harvesting and cleaning them if you've haven't ever raised them. There were about a dozen seed in the pack, couple came up birdhouse gourd. Bugs or critters gnawed one or two off, so we only had 6 - 8 plants, they covered about 40 ft. of fence, and took off across the yard. The wife has probably given away more than we have out there now, so I'm guessing 10 or so gourd harvested off each plant.


----------



## Tony (Apr 5, 2017)

Whenever you get to it is fine Rocky, I ain't in no hurry. Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Strider (May 9, 2017)

That it did, absorb my attention. Not really what I like, but nice concept!


----------

